# Military equipment from Kandahar just now getting home



## McG (17 Feb 2014)

Stranded equipment (previously mentioned here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113121.0.html) is now getting home.  Hopefully, it is able to fill some of the current shortages in the supply system.


> * Canadian Forces gear stuck in Kandahar for nearly 3 years
> Military equipment left in Afghanistan airfield after 2011 pullout*
> James Cudmore, CBC News
> 16 February 2014
> ...


 http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canadian-forces-gear-stuck-in-kandahar-for-nearly-3-years-1.2539723


----------

